

What do People think of AngelList? - webwright
http://www.quora.com/What-do-people-think-of-AngelList

======
webwright
I thought it was REALLY interesting how many a-list angel investors responded
to this question... And how many of them effectively said, "The curated intros
of AngelList immediately make it to the top of my pile".

Related: Quora is becoming a pretty amazing resource for startup Q&A.

